
A Visual, Intuitive Guide to Imaginary Numbers - nickb
http://betterexplained.com/articles/a-visual-intuitive-guide-to-imaginary-numbers/
======
raghus
I loved this article.

PG: feature request - how about a way on news.yc for me to give points out of
_my_ karma to a submission/comment that I particularly like? Right now,
upvotes are free so I can just throw them around. If they came out of my
karma, maybe they'd be more valuable and presumably lead to better voting?

~~~
akkartik
Interesting idea.

Lots of people have also wanted to be able to give more than one upvote every
now and then, say 5 extra upvotes in a day. Your idea may solve that elegantly
as well. You can give as many as you want, but they come out of your karma.

The real challenge is to avoid complicating the UI.

~~~
raghus
It might also be a good idea to make downmods come out the voter's karma.

~~~
akkartik
Just to clarify, I'm not suggesting +1/-1 mods come out of the voter's karma.
That is an incentive against the transactions that are the life-blood of this
network.

But if you want to do something special one way to do it is to pay for it in
karma points. And yeah, that could be +n or -n.

------
iamwil
Consequently, I remember reading something that tried to explain the fourier
transform using the same geometric interpretation of a rotating vector with
its complex numbers. I think waves can be thought of as rotations as any point
on the wave is going through a cycle, and the FT can "pick out" different
frequencies by looking at where the vector lands.

I should go back and look at it. To this day, I never really fully
comprehended that and the butterflies in FFTs.

